# Gtr r35 dba front wheel



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Looking for 1 front dba front wheel. Don’t want anything with damage or has been repaired, light cosmetic damage is not an issue.

pls pm me with pic and details of price and location ( no overseas stuff)

Thanks


----------

